
Ask HN: IOT devices – what language to choose? - dartwing
Guys, what language do you use for IOT devices? Is it C&#x2F;C++ only?<p>When we look at something small like connected sensor - will it have enough power to support runtime for Java&#x2F;JavaScript&#x2F;C#?
======
logronoide
I have worked and invested in M2M and IIOT companies, and I think the most
effective languages are:

\- C

\- Python

\- Lua

Since new devices are more powerful and full OS can now be used, JavaScript is
growing. Also, in the past J2ME was available, but it was a pain in the a __.

~~~
dartwing
Thank you! For small sensor, what new device would allow full OS and
JavaScript development? What would be consequences of that choice? Shorter
battery life?

------
fulafel
Here's a JS that can run on small (64k ram) devices:
[http://duktape.org/](http://duktape.org/)

They also link to other small-footprint JS implementations.

~~~
dartwing
Interesting! Looking... Does it have file system API? It it similar to NodeJS?

~~~
fulafel
No filesystem API, it's quite different from NodeJS.

(NodeJS sits on top of a full featured unix operating system, so it can do all
kinds of fancy things)

~~~
dartwing
Got it, thank you, sir.

